# Bent on straight flat box handle?



## qualityfinishes (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in need of a new flat box handle and was thinking of going with a bent shaft. i have never used one so i was just wondering what you all have to say.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

qualityfinishes said:


> I am in need of a new flat box handle and was thinking of going with a bent shaft. i have never used one so i was just wondering what you all have to say.


bent one works great for the leds


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tried them and not that I didn't like it, but if I only had one box handle, it would be a straight shaft.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Tried them and not that I didn't like it, but if I only had one box handle, it would be a straight shaft.


Same for me, Didnt like them, A straight shaft extenable and a DWM short is about all you need.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

qualityfinishes said:


> I am in need of a new flat box handle and was thinking of going with a bent shaft. i have never used one so i was just wondering what you all have to say.


If your already use to the straight handle, you should stick with that. You half to re-think your methods when using the bent handle, like pressure points, body positioning etc....

Where the bent handle can out perform the straight handle is on stand ups, if your doing lots of stan ups, then it might be worth your money to try one:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am with Caz, I have never tried a bent handle. Got a TT extender for the lids, and a DWM for every thing else.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

today i was doing some leds...7 foot leds I was using the my 3 foot without a bend on the pole and thing were doing great ..then OUCH the fatboy got my finger %^&#$ in a the hurt :furious: as the blood driped of onto the floor


----------

